# Cat Fancier Association



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Is anyone here part of the Cat Fanciers Association? I want to show my cat Lily in on of their Household Pets section shows after November, that I can take her for her next yearly shots ect. She still has her Rabies and Distemper but I rather do this after she gets her second dose of shots for this up coming year and gets all checked up. For right now I'm reading upon all this and I was just curious if anyone here has entered their cat in one of their shows.

Also anyone here registered their household pets with them? is it worth doing. I'm thinking of registering my cat with them.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Household Pets (HHP) are not registered with CFA, only purebred cats. The only stipulation for showing in a CFA show in HHP Class is that cat is over 8 months of age, neutered or spayed, and not declawed.

There is also information on their website about filling out an entry form.

Many a HHP exhibitor has been "bitten by the bug" of cat showing and getting a purebred. It's a very good way to learn about showing and talking with breeders. The HHP that usually catches the judges' eyes for the top ribbons, are: beautifully groomed (including clipped nails), friendly and outgoing, and enjoys playing with the judge's teaser toy, and likes being handled and has a lovely temperament, and sometimes with a beautiful coat color or pattern. 
Enjoy the show and relax...that's the best advice for the owner....the cat will do his own thing.

http://www.cfainc.org/Shows/AboutCFAShows/ShowingHouseholdPets.aspx


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I have to correct myself....there is a CFA Household Pet Recording Program to "register" your pet.

Household Pet Recording Program


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Cool thanks for the info I might try this with Lily at spme point.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

